# Malaysia



## MattyFin (22/5/13)

Hi guys,
So I am travelling around Malaysia for about two weeks or so. I was just wondering if anyone had found some neat pubs/breweries to go to in any of the places below:
- Kuala Lumpur
- Perhentian Islands
- Langkawi
- Penang 

Cheers
Matty


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/5/13)

Just a heads up. The largest relgious sector in Mayalsia is Muslim.....therefore alot of the population do not drink alcohol. While that doesnt mean its not available, quite the opposite...but I am not sure how common microbreweries may be.

Will be keeping an eye on this thread though as Malaysia is a great country and an more reasons to return would be awesome.

Pok


----------



## verysupple (22/5/13)

I've spent quite a lot of time in Malaysia. I wouldn't be holding my breath for nice craft beer. Having said that, the weather and food over there are well suited to the beers available (or vice versa). My advice is embrace the Tiger / Carlsberg. San Miguel if you're lucky


----------



## Econwatson (22/5/13)

Basically what the gentleman above said. Girlfriend is Malaysian so can offer some insight.

Really the only beers consumed are Tiger, Heineken, Carlsberg and Guinness. Watered down "Beer Towers" are also popular. Most of the people who do drink in Malaysia are the young, clubbing types or high class wine drinkers, neither of which have much desire to drink craft beer. Apparently though, there is a Malaysian National Beer called Jaz, but it may no longer be being brewed. It was brewed in Selangor.

With that said, if you're hankering for some craft beer, even if it's not Malaysian, check out Craft Brews https://www.facebook.com/CraftBrews

Girlfriend has reliably informed me that on one of the Perhentian Islands (Perhentian Kecil), there is a famous type of moonshine that you might wish to try. It's called Orangutan juice. As a small aside, did you know the word Orangutan comes from the national language, Malay? It means man of the forest. The more you know!

I think you should really just concentrate on eating in Malaysia!


----------



## verysupple (22/5/13)

Econwatson is probably right. My experience of Malaysia is mostly from coming over the border from Brunei (dry country  ). I just hope this "orangutan juice" isn't the rice wine the indigenous folk make. That sh*t is hardcore (a couple of shots and you're plastered). Tastes OK though. I think :unsure:.

EDIT: typo


----------



## MattyFin (22/5/13)

Cheers guys for the information, I thought that would be the case as last time I was in KL, I found all I could find was tiger. Although Malaysia is predominantly a muslim population it is very liberal compared to most muslim countries in the middle east (I lived there for five years). For example in Langkawi they do not tax the alcohol as heavily (there is a so called "sin" tax in place around the rest of Malaysia) so that is why its a lot cheaper due to the tourism there. I will have to keep an eye out and see if I find anything, if I do I will let people know. Regardless, I'm more excited about the food than anything else!


----------



## technobabble66 (22/5/13)

Yeah - ditto Econwatson (& my wife is chinese malaysian too!).
I think you'll struggle to find any craft beer. I've never heard of it in Malaysia (but please let me know if you find any!). I think you're better off focusing on finding the many awesome foodcourts & hawker stalls and just enjoying whatever beer they have there (generally served with ice - odd, but it works well in the tropics).
Penang is *the* place for yummy food. Hopefully you can handle a little chilli...

There are a few decent commercial beer brands - basically megaswill though. i'd suggest trying some of the darker beers too (Carlsberg stouts, namely, i think). Tiger & Carlsberg are a bit crap here, but taste great there. Again, something about the tropics, i reckon.

FWIW, i'd recommend trying the "China Bar" in Georgetown, Penang. Probably the best bar in the old town of penang.


----------



## Econwatson (22/5/13)

Ah that's great! How's your Malay? Bagus tak?

My girlfriend's been teaching me over the three years we've been together and I'm finally going to Malaysia on the 3rd of June, very excited!


----------



## technobabble66 (23/5/13)

Yeah. Sadly not so Bagus. I'm guessing you're much better at it than me!

My wife speaks Hokkien, & a bit of Malay/Bahasa/Cantonese/Mandarin.
Hokkien seems to be mainly spoken by the Chinese Malaysians in penang (& PJ in KL). Consequently it's pretty useless in the rest of the world. & she can't write in any of the languages (i learn best if i can read it). So i've learnt a few phrases & that's it, though not for lack of trying. I tend to crash learn a language when i travel, & then forget most of it when i go to the next destination. 

Get your girlfriend to call you "Harimau" Means "tiger" in malay B) . Or at least i hope so, that's what my wife calls me :unsure: . (that's about 50% of my malay; conveniently, "bagus" is the other 50%).

Wow: 3rd of june = peak monsoon, btw. I hope you like your holidays hot & sweaty!
Malaysia is awesome (if only they could sort out their political, racial & economic shite). You'll have a whale of a time. It makes a massive difference if you're travelling with locals in Malaysia, KL especially; as most of the best bits are a little hidden.


----------



## nate2g (23/5/13)

The best bar for craft beer is in KL called Taps Beer Bar (http://www.tapsbeerbar.my/). On my visits they had the likes of Mikkeller, Brewdog, Thornbridge & Rogue on tap. Heavy focus on Aussie micros too, not that you'd probably be looking for that in Malaysia though.

I also enjoyed Brux-Ale Belgian Bistro over in Bangsar in KL. The owner imports Belgian ales himself - De La Senne in particular which are great beers.

There's also a brewpub called Overtime in a shopping centre along Jalan Bukit Bintang which do a couple of house brews (actually I'm not 100% certain the beers are brewed on-site).

Other pubs are Bayernhaus (German beer) and Brussels Beer Cafe if you're craving more Belgian beer.

Just canned swill on the Perhentian Is. Beautiful spot though. Penang has a few strong Asian lagers in the supermarkets, do look out for the Danish Royal Stout though - 8%, tasty enough and cheap! A few places make their own kefir, a fermented coconut water concoction - nicely sour and interesting to try. Incredible food in Penang for sure.

Have fun!


----------



## professional_drunk (23/5/13)

Don't think I saw any pub at all in langkawi and penang. But the booze is so cheap in langkawi. Get your duty free there.


----------



## MattyFin (23/5/13)

Cheers nate2g on all that awesome information, Taps Beer Bar is going to be on my list, the missus actually found that the other day on Tripadvisor (No she doesnt have a sister). Will try to get to most places if I can, can't wait to be back there, such good food :icon_drool2: ..


----------



## piraterum (23/5/13)

Hey Matt,

I just got back from a trip to Malaysia. The only craft beer place I heard about was Taps Beer Bar in KL which others have mentioned. I saw a couple of german brew pubs but that's about it.

Most places selling beer have Tiger, Heineken, Carlsberg and Guinness. Probably the best local beer I had was Danish Royal Stout.

Check out some of my reviews here.

http://www.beeriosity.com/date/category/malaysia


----------



## mwd (23/5/13)

professional_drunk said:


> Don't think I saw any pub at all in langkawi and penang. But the booze is so cheap in langkawi. Get your duty free there.


+1 on Langkawi beer is nearly as cheap as soft drinks. I used to drink Carlsberg Special Brew. I also saw Hoegaarden in one of the many Duty Free stores and you can buy a sixpack.

A lot of the expat yachties sail down from Thailand to stock up on duty free.


----------



## Econwatson (23/5/13)

technobabble66 said:


> Yeah. Sadly not so Bagus. I'm guessing you're much better at it than me!
> 
> My wife speaks Hokkien, & a bit of Malay/Bahasa/Cantonese/Mandarin.
> Hokkien seems to be mainly spoken by the Chinese Malaysians in penang (& PJ in KL). Consequently it's pretty useless in the rest of the world. & she can't write in any of the languages (i learn best if i can read it). So i've learnt a few phrases & that's it, though not for lack of trying. I tend to crash learn a language when i travel, & then forget most of it when i go to the next destination.
> ...


I asked my girlfriend to call me Harimau but she regretfully declined!

Yeah I've been warned about the heat, I'm from Scotland so it's going to be pretty toasty I reckon!


----------



## properbeer (26/5/13)

Head over to my mate Kenny's drink in/take away bottle shop in KL for some tasty crafty brews as well aye! :chug:

Ales and Lagers:

D1-G4-06, Solaris Dutamas, No. 1, Jalan Dutamas 1, 50480 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/AlesLagers

Taps beer bar is really good for properbeer too aye....


----------



## Tilt (27/5/13)

+1 for Taps in KL. 
I was there a month ago and they had a good range of imported craft beers from, IIRC, Mikkeller, Rogue, Mountain Goat, Bridge Road. 
The pick of the bunch for me was the Hitachino Red Rice Ale - a beaut, crisp spicy ale that seemed to suit the climate perfectly. 
The staff I spoke with also knew their product and were happy to talk about it at length it with a drift-in beer geek.
Local taxes and the costs of importing make the prices higher than the tasteless jugs of megaswill down the road in Bukit Bintang - same deal as home really!


----------



## soundawake (27/5/13)

Yep another vote for Taps. Was there in September. On a side note their Kway Teow noodles were the best we had anywhere in Malaysia, and that includes its spiritual home in Penang!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/2/14)

I am in KL next week and will be checking some of the recommendations mentioned.
Nev does KL


----------



## slcmorro (2/2/14)

Go to the Red Tomato in Langkawi. Great people!


----------



## Grainer (2/2/14)

good luck.. Beer & Alcohol is very expensive cause of the muslim culture...mind you we did manage to find a few girly bars and down a few towers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/2/14)

Don't touch the Guinness, best one I had over there was Carlsberg Royal Stout.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/2/14)

Grainer said:


> good luck.. Beer & Alcohol is very expensive cause of the muslim culture...mind you we did manage to find a few girly bars and down a few towers


I will be packing my own girlie but you just never know, she may have a headache...
@WIL I have tried that stout before and will go it again.
Taps bar is on the cards too
Really just five days to take in the New Year celebrations


----------



## technobabble66 (2/2/14)

Yep. +1 for WEAL. Don't touch Guinness, but the various other stouts are actually kinda good. Sorry, can't help w craft beers though. And beer w ice in it is ok in the tropics. Try to find a bootlegger (& don't get arrested) - they can have a great selection and their "expensive" imports are cheeeep!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/2/14)

Getting arrested isnt going to happen.
I will take a bottle of good Vodka with me, nice on ice with what ever
Actually catching the overnight train from Singapore to Kl, I like trains, first class sleep of course -_-
I have had many good times on train travels
Nev


----------



## ian_2005 (2/2/14)

Love KL.

My folks in the UK sent me $100 in 2009 to have a beer here

*http://www.skybar.com.my/*

it was fantastic, get there about an hour before sunset, and drink slow !!! It aint cheap, take your swimmers


----------



## benno1973 (2/2/14)

We went there over Christmas for a drink and some lunch. View was beautiful, which made up for the abysmal service. Not that we really cared, but when there wasn't even a barman about to crack a beer for you, things can get a bit touchy.


----------

